# Document translations



## uhura (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi there,
I am planning to move to germany, and I am gathering documents (certificates, letter of employment, degree, etc ) to help me get a job there.
What I need to know is the process I have to follow in order to make them legal, valid or acceptable in germany.
I mean, they are going to be in spanish, just to get them translated by a certified translator is enough? Is it more convenient I translate them in my country or in germany? Will I have to use the Hague Apostille?

I have visited the page anerkennung-in-deutschland, and it tells me that "determination of equivalence is not mandatory if you wish to pursue this profession" (I work in IT). If I choose to do so, "You should submit German translations of your documents. Translations must be made by interpreters or translators who are publicly authorised or certified in Germany or abroad." I think if I get an equivalency I would have more chances of getting a job, am I correct? 

Thanks very much for any info you can provide me.
Regards


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Whether you get a job offer or not does NOT predominantly depend on offoicial recognition of documents, but on your skills and how you market them.
But getting a visa and any other dealings with officialdom might depend on the formalities you mention. In this respect, ask the embassy for what is needed/preferred. In many cases, you will need Apostille (on the original, foreign-language document) AND official translation.


----------

